# new joke again--adult content



## cowboyuptex (Oct 10, 2013)

Two gay guys and a old cowboy setting by each other in a movie theater.  As they set there one of the gays passes gas barely makes a sound ohh excuse me he utters. Little later the other gay guy passes gas barely makes a sound kinda of ashamed he says ohh sorry. About twenty minutes later the cowboy rips a huge loud fart. The gay guys start giggling unstoppable. The cowboy asks what so funny?

They reply you a virgin aren"t you!


----------



## kettleq (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol


----------

